# Why can't I get the same wonderful taste as my local cafe?



## mjlonline (Aug 29, 2009)

Hello from London: I get wonderful tasting cappuccino from my local cafe. When I try to make the same with my home espresso machine (Kenwood Cafe Retro) using exactly the same coffee beans as the cafe (they gave me some), it does not taste nearly as good. Why, and what can I do? Thanks for any useful advice.


----------



## 5M Coffee (Jul 18, 2009)

Replicating a cafes coffee can sometimes take a little practice.

Start with the grind. What grinder do you have?

Do you know their dosed weights? Eg Are they updosing or using more/less coffee than you?

Are you using the same milk steamed and served at same temp?

There are many variables to consider.

Let me know if we may be able to assist you in your quest


----------

